# The Dolls House, May 2017



## Wrench (May 27, 2017)

*Now as a rule I don't explore houses and I dont explore alone, so this particular morning I decided it would be a good idea to go and explore and abandoned house all on my own.
what could go wrong? well....err nothing it seems.

I have no history whatsoever on this place but I do need to say a huge thank you to a non member explorer for the intel on this. Thank you miss Bugs.

History
I have non.


On with the pics.



This pace has been empty a long while by the looks of things and it has been emptied of all items but somehow still seems to hang on to lots and lots of charm.

After finding the entry point I decided to do away with the usual surefooted stealthy ninja technique and after much deliberation decided that a method of falling head first into the building and landing on my face instead would be much more dignified!!! Well I was in at least.​​*





​







































































*If I wasn't such a girl cus I was on my own I would've spent longer inside the house but I always feel uneasy in houses so it was a quick in and out then spent a long while exploring the out buildings which are stuffed with things. The grounds were jammed with old derpy Volvo's and on google earth they are still there but they have sadly all gone now apart from one.
An enjoyable little mooch this so 8/10 from on this one

Hope you enjoyed and thanks for looking.*​


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 27, 2017)

Aw I love that mate.it may be empty but full of character.and there are bits to see.I could spend ages in them out buildings.I love hearing your entry escapades ha ha.I do loads of exploring on my own.I should not really but I do.but good for you giving it a go.


----------



## DiggerDen (May 27, 2017)

I like that. What I like about even empty houses is there is always something of character and the little bits and pieces help us to imagine its past life. Especially like the horsey bits in the outbuildings.


----------



## smiler (May 27, 2017)

You got some great shots Tbolt,the tack is for heavy horses I think, you don't see it as much.today,. I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (May 27, 2017)

That is lovely. With me I love going in derelict houses, once I see a possible one, I can't help but to stop and look.


----------



## Rubex (May 27, 2017)

Great find, and full of character  great pics Tbolt!!


----------



## Blazinhawkz (May 28, 2017)

Great report Tbolt,I must say i normally explore with people but personally I feel I do better when alone as I concentrate more. Cracking location full of character p;enty of details too


----------



## Wrench (May 28, 2017)

Lol I'm glad my ineptitude keeps you entertained Mikey sir. Head first really was the only way I could figure out to get in and gravity was a touch stronger than I gave it credit for.


----------



## Wrench (May 28, 2017)

Thanks Smiler, I don't know what a "tack" is but some of the certificates were from 1950 so what your saying about it being from bygone times makes sense.


----------



## Wrench (May 28, 2017)

Thanks for the comments everyone

:


----------



## Wrench (May 28, 2017)

Blazinhawkz said:


> Great report Tbolt,I must say i normally explore with people but personally I feel I do better when alone as I concentrate more. Cracking location full of character p;enty of details too



Thanks for the comments 
I normally don't go alone mainly because of the safety issues but I always feel uneasy in houses whether I'm alone or not but this place is localish to me and I couldn't find anyone to play out with and I couldn't resist a mooch whilst I knew it was open.
Cheers for the comments.


----------



## Wrench (May 28, 2017)

Blazinhawkz said:


> Great report Tbolt,I must say i normally explore with people but personally I feel I do better when alone as I concentrate more. Cracking location full of character p;enty of details too



I normally don't go alone mainly because of the safety issues but I always feel uneasy in houses whether I'm alone or not but this place is localish to me and I couldn't find anyone to play out with and I couldn't resist a mooch whilst I knew it was open.
Cheers for the comments.


----------



## Lavino (May 28, 2017)

Exellent m8ty


----------



## Urbex Fam (May 28, 2017)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## yvettelancaster (May 28, 2017)

Love the photos such a haunting house. The dolls make all the difference too brilliant thanks for sharing


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 29, 2017)

Nicely done! A place well known to a mate of mine who writes about working horse breeds and their stock lines - Owner/occupier used, bred and showed heavy horses in the '40's and '50's but unlike other horse worked farms and businesses, when internal combustion took over from horse power, they just left the tack lying around and it has so remained (perhaps the fact that they showed the horses long after they stopped being the main source of power for the plough is the reason the tack remains.) Whatever reason those two collars have seen some really hard work. Other farms will no doubt have done the same, but for want of more storage space the old harness will have been dumped or burnt eventually. Old, rat chewed collars were quite a common sight, hung in the stable hay loft, on some farms way back.


----------



## Wrench (May 29, 2017)

Nice one thanks for the info.


----------



## Brewtal (May 29, 2017)

Great report mate, some really nice pics there. Enjoyed that, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Wrench (Jun 1, 2017)

Cheers Bud!


----------



## Samnewman001 (Jun 12, 2017)

Wow this one is fantastic! Would love to find this one amazing
Photos too


----------



## Wrench (Jun 15, 2017)

Samnewman001 said:


> Wow this one is fantastic! Would love to find this one amazing
> Photos too


Thanks 001 it's a good little mooch


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jun 22, 2017)

Really enjoyed your pics, thanks


----------



## Wrench (Jun 23, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## Ferox (Jun 24, 2017)

It would appear that mine name was actually the fourth one on here 
Nice shots mate, looks like the doll is on the move


----------



## BAZNEW (Jun 29, 2017)

Great stuff like the creepy doll


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 30, 2017)

What a cracker of a place! I could spend weeks in here and still require a revisit!


----------



## Wrench (Jul 4, 2017)

lol yes that doll has done more miles than a white van

thanks very much


----------



## Wrench (Jul 4, 2017)

prettyvacant71 said:


> What a cracker of a place! I could spend weeks in here and still require a revisit!



Cheers Guys and yes it is a nice place even though I dont like doing houses.


----------



## Wrench (Jul 4, 2017)

BAZNEW said:


> Great stuff like the creepy doll



Cant beat a creepy doll


----------

